# The Praise Factory



## jat983 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am new to this t shirt business and found a web site called "The Praise Factory." They specialize in Christian T shirts. Has anyone ever used them and do they have good transfer prices?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. My brother has
done artwork for this company and i believe they
mainly sell direct to the customer. Frank


----------

